

Hacker Jobs UK is rolling out to Europe & the US - Peroni
http://hackerjobs.co/

======
Peroni
We've had enough interest from various companies in the US & Europe to launch
regional versions of hackerjobs.co.uk so we've almost completed both
iterations and you can use the link above to register your email to get
notified when we launch.

Prior to the US & EU launch we'll be introducing a lot more features to the
site which we'll trial and error on the UK version so it certainly won't be an
MVP.

Wish us luck!

